# RIP Gok



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

So, as a general thing I go around all the animals just to check on them last thing at night. Wednesday night I didn't do this, been a bit poorly recently, so just jumped into bed.
So had finished playing with the rats on the bed, even got my nightly groom from Ruby.
Played with Snowball for a little while, then I went into Goks cage.
Usually he comes running out chattering in his little hammy language. Such a loving little boy. He was the runt of the littler, so much smaller than all the others I got him from. And the owner said he was touch and go at one point, but with TLC she brought him back to health.
I fell in love with him instantly. So got him and his brother Snowball.

We've had them both for just over a year, and I know they ("experts") say hamsters can live any where from 1yr to 3yr, so knew he could go from any time time now.
Our first ever hamster Star, was such a wonderful little hamster. She never bit and really took after her name, she was a complete star.
Gok was completly the same, a complete Star, Snowball is a little more laid back.
So back to the main thing, kinda wondered off there...

Well, opened his door... and wondered why little Gok didn't come speeding out for his nightly peanut.
Picked up his house as had checked everywhere in his cage, but couldn't find him, so brought his little house out.
Opened the house up, and instantly began to cry. 
There was my little baby fast asleep, but it was that permanent sleep. He looked so peaceful.

I think this is the hardest aspect of keeping pets, having to say good bye. I hate saying good bye, but cn't be without the furry family members (or scaled family members)

Gok will be missed, there won't be another hamster quite like him. He was one of a kind, just like Star was.
I miss him, and don't want him to be gone. 



Gok was just over 1 years old.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

R.I.P

Just think that you gave him the best possible chance at life you could...


----------

